# Rottweiler.. no I'm worried



## Gizmosmom (Oct 21, 2004)

Ok, my brother just got a 5 month old Rotty. She's very sweet adnd friendly and was actually trying to play with Gizmo, however Gizmo was terrified and tries to nip at her. When he did it she barked at him and got in his face and I'm afraid she'll feel threatened and try and bite him. He's like this with big dogs since the pitbull attack. How do I socialise him and get him tostop nipping at bigs dogs. This Rotty is going to be around for a long time, and they need to get along.


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

did the rottweiler seem aggressive? i think you should just keep watching and see how it goes. sprite and ellie---if they feel threatened or if they get pissed off...then they will nip at big dog faces. sprite and ellie kept attacking gruffi over and over again and he's learned to be nicer. he still acts like an animal with ellie...but he gets scared of sprite when she's mad. lol.


----------



## Gizmosmom (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by doctorcathy_@Mar 27 2005, 04:34 PM
> *did the rottweiler seem aggressive?  i think you should just keep watching and see how it goes.  sprite and ellie---if they feel threatened or if they get pissed off...then they will nip at big dog faces.  sprite and ellie kept attacking gruffi over and over again and he's learned to be nicer.  he still acts like an animal with ellie...but he gets scared of sprite when she's mad.  lol.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=46613*


[/QUOTE]

See I don't know if she was mad or if she thought he was playing and was barking playfully, but I'm completely paranoid. I just don't want her to bite him. She's not an aggressive dog and when my moms maltese barked at her she nearly jumped out of her skin, but I feel that any dog that's nipped at could try to "defend" itself. Gizmo was totally freaked by her though... he wasn't comfortable from the get-go.


----------



## Puddles Mom (Jun 20, 2004)

Puddles does the same thing with big dogs as well.







He will grrrrrrr and snap at them. I aways keep a close eye on him, cause he don't know that could make mush out of him.  

I wonder if its cause they are so small and want to prove a point. 
"Hey you don't mess with me, I will bite your ankles"


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Does your brother live with you and Gizmo?


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Puddles Mom_@Mar 27 2005, 04:46 PM
> *Puddles does the same thing with big dogs as well.
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


Sounds like Puddles and Brinkley need to attend dog-aggression training together.


----------



## Puddles Mom (Jun 20, 2004)

Tlunn, thats the truth. 

I laughed the other day, wondering if we had kids would they have acted the same way....yup....spoiled brats they would be.


----------



## Gizmosmom (Oct 21, 2004)

My brother doesn't live with me but I don't want to visit him without Gizmo. I never leave Gizmo at home when I go visiting. I hope this passes over.


----------



## Holliberry (Feb 5, 2005)

I wouldnt blame you for being paranoid. I have the same worries when Phoebe wants to play with bigger dogs. My brother has one and very slooooowly I am allowing more play time but it has me shaking in my shoes to let her go wild like that. She play bites the bigger dog and acts like a lunatic (she seems to love it). I am in the same situation, they have to get along, they have a lifetime together. 

Good luck and please keep posting on the progress!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

I can only tell you how I would feel about this. I would never let my Malts loose in a room with a large dog, especially Dobies, Rotties, etc. But actually, I'd probably be the same about any dog that was large. Even the sweetest dog can see a tiny Malt as prey and attack before you realize what has happend.... It is instinct to grab and shake and it doesn't mean they are bad dogs. I've certainly heard of dogs of different sizes who have grown up together getting along very well but I think I'd feel better if the large dog was a Golden rather than a Rottie. 

A friend of mine has a chocolate lab who is just the sweetest thing but she will not let her daughter's Malt loose in the house with him. My friend is very knowledgable about dogs having had many over her lifetime and having been involved in the Humane Society here and she said that she is just afraid that her lab could hurt the Maltese. 

Perhaps if you take your baby your brother's house you can keep him in a crate or something..... ??


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

When I brought The Buttercup home, our neighbor was anxious to introduce our dogs. He had a rottie named Diamond and his girlfriend had a pitbull named Lilly; contrary to the reputations these dogs may have, these were two of the sweetest dogs I'd ever seen. They were both very gentle with Buttercup, even let her jump all over them. My best friend has two Newfoundlands and they play very well with Buttercup, she has Buttercupsat for me on occasion, and no nipping has ever taken place. I think it's all how the introductions are initially handled, and as they get accustomed to one another, it works itself out. Buttercup does enjoy making it sound like she's trying to kill the other dog, but when tails are wagging, I'm not so worried. She growls, but doesnt snarl, if that makes sense LOL. 

Ann Marie and The "Love Me, Hug Me, Hold Me, Play Nice with Me!" Buttercup


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TheButtercup_@Mar 28 2005, 08:06 PM
> *When I brought The Buttercup home, our neighbor was anxious to introduce our dogs.  He had a rottie named Diamond and his girlfriend had a pitbull named Lilly; contrary to the reputations these dogs may have, these were two of the sweetest dogs I'd ever seen.  They were both very gentle with Buttercup, even let her jump all over them.  My best friend has two Newfoundlands and they play very well with Buttercup, she has Buttercupsat for me on occasion, and no nipping has ever taken place.  I think it's all how the introductions are initially handled, and as they get accustomed to one another, it works itself out.  Buttercup does enjoy making it sound like she's trying to kill the other dog, but when tails are wagging, I'm not so worried.  She growls, but doesnt snarl, if that makes sense LOL.
> 
> Ann Marie and The "Love Me, Hug Me, Hold Me, Play Nice with Me!" Buttercup
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=46989*


[/QUOTE]
Well, all I can think of to say is to quote Rudyard Kipling....

You're a better man than I am, Gunga Din!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TheButtercup_@Mar 28 2005, 08:06 PM
> *When I brought The Buttercup home, our neighbor was anxious to introduce our dogs.  He had a rottie named Diamond and his girlfriend had a pitbull named Lilly; contrary to the reputations these dogs may have, these were two of the sweetest dogs I'd ever seen.  They were both very gentle with Buttercup, even let her jump all over them.  My best friend has two Newfoundlands and they play very well with Buttercup, she has Buttercupsat for me on occasion, and no nipping has ever taken place.  I think it's all how the introductions are initially handled, and as they get accustomed to one another, it works itself out.  Buttercup does enjoy making it sound like she's trying to kill the other dog, but when tails are wagging, I'm not so worried.  She growls, but doesnt snarl, if that makes sense LOL.
> 
> Ann Marie and The "Love Me, Hug Me, Hold Me, Play Nice with Me!" Buttercup
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=46989*


[/QUOTE]
Well, all I can think of to say is to quote Rudyard Kipling....

"You're a better man than I am, Gunga Din!"


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I would teach Gizmo to stay at home when you visit your brother. In my opinion, he needs to learn to be alone anyway because as there may be occasions in the future when you will not be able to take him with you.

A big dog/little dog is a bad combination. A friend had a two Maltese and her daughter had a sweet Golden. The daughter moved back home for awhile with the Golden and everything seemed fine until one of the Malts got too close to the Golden's food. The Golden snapped at the Malt and got his head. Even though the attack wasn't that serious, the difference in size made th injury very serious. The little Malt nearly died and lost an eye.


----------



## Gizmosmom (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TheButtercup_@Mar 28 2005, 08:06 PM
> *When I brought The Buttercup home, our neighbor was anxious to introduce our dogs.  He had a rottie named Diamond and his girlfriend had a pitbull named Lilly; contrary to the reputations these dogs may have, these were two of the sweetest dogs I'd ever seen.  They were both very gentle with Buttercup, even let her jump all over them.  My best friend has two Newfoundlands and they play very well with Buttercup, she has Buttercupsat for me on occasion, and no nipping has ever taken place.  I think it's all how the introductions are initially handled, and as they get accustomed to one another, it works itself out.  Buttercup does enjoy making it sound like she's trying to kill the other dog, but when tails are wagging, I'm not so worried.  She growls, but doesnt snarl, if that makes sense LOL.
> 
> Ann Marie and The "Love Me, Hug Me, Hold Me, Play Nice with Me!" Buttercup
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=46989*


[/QUOTE]


Inidently, the pitbull that attacked Gizmo and I was wagging it's tail... it means nothing. I don't trust them.


----------



## Gizmosmom (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LadysMom_@Mar 29 2005, 08:35 AM
> *I would teach Gizmo to stay at home when you visit your brother. In my opinion, he needs to learn to be alone anyway because as there may be occasions in the future when you will not be able to take him with you.
> 
> A big dog/little dog is a bad combination. A friend had a two Maltese and her daughter had a sweet Golden. The daughter moved back home for awhile with the Golden and everything seemed fine until one of the Malts got too close to the Golden's food. The Golden snapped at the Malt and got his head. Even though the attack wasn't that serious, the difference in size made th injury very serious. The little Malt nearly died and lost an eye.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=47107*


[/QUOTE]


Gizmo stays home every day during the week when I go to school and my husband goes to work. He is used to be home, but on weekends I like to take him with me because I just plain love him.

My last maltese grew up with a cross Rottweiler/bullmastiff, and they got along great. I don't know why I am so worried now. I know though with my last maltese I had him and a pyrenese.. both male, and Benji, my maltese got too close to the pyrenese's food one day and the pyrenese bit him and caught his eye, blinding him in it. I think that's why I freak... I couldn't handle something like that happening to Giz. I know the pyrenese didn't mean to hurt Benji, but he did... Pyrenese are gentle, rotties not so much. Therein lies my problem.


----------

